
Ask HN: What’s your plan in 2019? - sunasra
Learning, startup or anything.
======
BigHatLogan
Be more conscientious about planning my days--and therefore my weeks, months,
and years. I have been out of school for five years now and I noticed recently
that time feels like it slipped through my fingers like water. I hardly know
where it went. Of course I know logically where it went--I was living them,
after all--but in some respect it feels like somebody else was living them
because I lived without aim or purpose or direction, simply taking things day
by day.

I deal with a lot of uncertainty and over-intellectualizing things and over-
analyzing things, and I've realized that none of that has actually helped me
move in my life, whether forwards or backwards. I've sort of stood in place,
but you never really stand in place because things move whether you want them
to or not, so in some way I've stagnated.

I want 2019 to be the year that I put an end to living like this, and instead
give myself some direction to go in, whether I can see the end or not. I've
been paralyzed by my inability to make decisions, and I want to put an end to
that by forcing myself to make some decisions--things related to my career,
side projects, health, etc.

Anyway, I'll quit rambling. I just don't want to keep living on autopilot as I
am right now.

~~~
etrautmann
That’s a wonderful goal and resonates with me as well. Your first and second
points stand in direct contrast to each other - being more conscientious and
deliberate without over intellectualizing and dealing with decision paralysis.
You might benefit from talking to a counselor or someone who can help prevent
you from getting stuck thinking in circles.

~~~
BigHatLogan
I didn't even notice that, but I think you're right--the two points don't play
well with each other.

I think what I meant to say is that what I tend to do is debate between doing
multiple things, but then I end up doing none of them. I try to think things
through--which thing would be best? which would help me the most?--but
ultimately I sit there idly watching things go right past me. My goal in being
more conscientious and deliberate is to cut through the decision paralysis and
pick a decision and try to see it through to the end. What you mentioned
resonates with me--getting stuck in thinking circles. I have been doing that
for the past few years and maybe even the past decade if I'm being honest with
myself. It hasn't been a pleasant place to be in, to say the least.

~~~
schachte1
You should read the book The Slight Edge. It talks about the mindset to
achieve what you're looking for.

~~~
miguelrochefort
And now my reading list has 283 items.

------
mminer
Build more long-lasting artifacts. As a software developer that has primarily
worked in startups, most of which no longer exist, it can be frustrating to
have nothing to show for the hours I’ve worked. I envy a friend of mine who
works as a 3D animator on feature films who can point out the exact shots he’s
responsible for and always has a permanent record of his efforts.

I recognize that software inherently lacks the shelf life that mediums like
film enjoy, but I plan to at least partially achieve this goal by writing more
often, contributing to open source more frequently, shipping and maintaining
side projects, and striving to make the company I work for a success — steps
that will give me something concrete that others find useful / enjoyable.

~~~
kryptk
There is an additional issue to be faced here. I did a lot of open source in
my teens and early 20s that's still sitting on SourceForge, but the last
decade+ of my work is locked behind proprietary walls as well.. So while I
have concrete things to point at, I wrote them all 10-15k hours of experience
ago and they're all terrible and use long obsolete technologies (Borland
Delphi, oh how I miss you..).

------
Waterluvian
I completed my family this month. I have my dream job. I officially have
everything I want in life, and now I just have to enjoy it all. So my focus is
on:

\- improving living, eating, exercise habits

\- working on how not to lose perspective. I've turned down more money for
more time with my family. I hope into my 30s I don't accidentally lose
perspective on what's important. So far I think the trick is to live a poorer
lifestyle than your income suggests you ought to, which drastically reduces
all financial and employment pressure. Figure out how to persist this into the
future.

\- sing with my toddler more

\- clean up the basement

\- grok C++

~~~
jakobegger
> So far I think the trick is to live a poorer lifestyle than your income
> suggests you ought to

Yes. At times it's a bit frustrating when everyone else drives a nicer car,
but on the other hand not having to worry about money at all is pretty sweet.

~~~
EADGBE
We are obsessed with status. And we compare it in everything we do.

Though I don't entirely subscribe to Dave Ramsey, he does have a point about
the status symbol being a BMW (and how maybe it shouldn't be).

~~~
marketgod
If you want money and have money, then options are fun to play with. Just beat
the stock market.

------
jpdb
Be more social.

I've lost touch with a lot of people over the past 5-6 years. I've jumped
jobs, built up my career, moved locations, got married, had 2 kids, and I'm
just naturally a home-body. One thing I've neglected is building and
maintaining friendships.

Whether it just be going to a dinner party every week or so or just making
plans with people that aren't my wife+kids, I should get out more.

I also really want to start playing D&D regularly again, so that might be a
good place to start.

~~~
Jommi
Still looking for that app/service that helps me stay connected with older
friends in regular intervals WHILE ALSO being privacy centric and not leaking
my entire social life to a corporation.

~~~
severine
May I suggest Millow?

[https://millow.app/#/learn](https://millow.app/#/learn)

Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18380178](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18380178)
(159 points by jsherwani 51 days ago | 94 comments)

------
emdowling
8 hours of sleep per night. That’s it.

If I can nail this, everything else will fall into place. I’ll naturally drink
less alcohol and eat better. In the last few months, I’ve experimented (via
Apple Watch) with the impact that alcohol and diet has on sleep.

The book Why We Sleep, combined with habit theory, has had the greatest
influence on this decision.

~~~
sridca
Where did this "8 hours" figure come from? I find it funny that people want to
get this mysterious 8 hours of sleep while here I'm wanting to sleep _less_ (I
routinely get 9-10 hours or even more every night despite drinking coffee 2-3
times).

~~~
Strom
It's about getting 5 REM-NREM cycles of sleep. [1][2] The exact time varies
from person to person and situation to situation, but roughly speaking the
cycle takes 90 minutes and 5 * 90 min = 7.5 hours. Add some minutes lying in
bed but not yet asleep, and you've got the 8 hours.

\--

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_cycle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_cycle)

[2]
[http://healthysleep.med.harvard.edu/healthy/science/what/sle...](http://healthysleep.med.harvard.edu/healthy/science/what/sleep-
patterns-rem-nrem)

------
arawde
I have two big goals:

\- I want to complete my CS degree, get a post-graduation work permit (I am a
US citizen going to school in Canada), and find a full time job

\- I'd like to learn to deal with my anxiety better. I have a diagnosed
disorder, and lately it has made it incredibly difficult to enjoy doing things
outside of my comfort zone. I often have problems eating and socializing, and
I would like to start seeing a therapist and develop coping skills to deal
with the shit that goes on in my mind.

------
axaxs
Leave the shell of a company that sucks the happiness out of me, and move
somewhere warmer.

~~~
pknopf
Just curious, what about your current job sucks the happiness out of you?

~~~
axaxs
My company used to have great employees, who I learned a lot from and to this
day respect. I've been there 9 years now. At the first sign of trouble, the
brightest left. At the next sign of trouble, the next brightest left, and so
on and so forth. I don't necessarily think of myself as not bright, but being
remote it was a great job compared to my city. Each iteration of trouble I
watched the people I respect leave, and those I didn't latch on for power. Now
it's in a freefall... I've had 5 managers in the last year, we were bought by
PE, and my team was replaced with a new team who are quite honestly the least
talented people I've ever worked with. I've never felt less productive, and
moreso like I absolutely don't care about the product, and it's very
depressing to me. I don't hide my identity online, and don't care that they
inevitably see this message.

~~~
sridca
Definitely find a new job. Take the courage to face the uncertainty. That's
what I did, and I'm happier than before.

Think of it is as the mental equivalent of all those physically risky
activities people do (mountain climbing, etc.). It can actually be quite
exciting.

------
bobbydreamer
Get the home project completed, so it goes out of head and checklist. 1\. I am
building am application using firebase, AppEngine & Cloud functions using
node.js, Java previously used to be personal desktop reporting application
using mysql(stock analysis), now trying to learn GCP and implement it there.
Since my GCP free days are going to be over soon less that 60 days and reading
too many articles make me wanna think. Can I do a google certification with
what I know or even attempt. That's point 2.

2\. Do Google or AWS certification. Well everybody I know of in office or
friends are doing AWS certification, I never heard of any body doing Google
certification is it hard or less job opportunities. I am professionally a
mainframe Db2 DBA certified and being a DBA liked the concept of RTDB firebase
started learning it and love it that how I got lured in gcp. Anybody here on
any experience on GCP certification and what are thing I should learn to Even
attempt ?

3\. Get back to running marathon & exercising. This was scratched to get point
1 completed in 2018. I should try walking in 2019.

4\. Have to get the thought process aligned. I would say I am a bad designer
or architect. I plan something write it down and write all the steps and do it
and after some time redo that entire thing in some other better way sometimes
entire thing is changed and gives better results. Frustrating thing is double
the time to do one thing. So have to focus on practical things rather than too
much details or fancy things.

5\. Meet friends often, this was also scratched to get point 1 completed.
Whenever we meet we drink that takes away 3days(hang over day + pending things
from previous day + sometimes destroys ideas & motivation). One thing happy
about is keeping myself occupied and less drinking (only two times this year.
Thats equal to sober). Next year hang out with friends and keep off alcohol.

------
mherrmann
\- spend 200h at the gym, like in 2018.

\- sustain my passive income of ~€28k
([http://herrmann.io](http://herrmann.io))

\- improve my file manager [https://fman.io](https://fman.io)

\- find one new source of (passive) income

------
ajdeguzman
\- More trail running next year.

\- Finish at least 2 books from my shelf
([https://www.goodreads.com/review/list/5198521-aljohn?shelf=t...](https://www.goodreads.com/review/list/5198521-aljohn?shelf=to-
read))

------
msaharia
2018 has been a lean year for me. Even though career-wise, I am doing alright,
I am a little depressed about not being able to achieve certain things I
thought I would by the time I am 30 [I'm 31]. I don't know why I am writing
here as I am usually private about my feelings on this topic. Perhaps because
none of my friends/colleagues in my social circle would come across this post.
My greatest regret right now is being unable to give back to the society I
come from in terms of improving the education system there. I have received so
many gifts in life, but my desire to contribute back is getting lost in the
travails of life.

This year I must concentrate harder than ever before.

Targets:

1\. Get a tenure-track faculty position in a good institution

2\. Develop an EdTech idea I have in mind

3\. Say no to more things. More deep work on smaller number of things than
ever before.

4\. Upgrade my Python and HPC skills

5\. Spend more time with my family

6\. Stop postponing "life" like I did in 2018 in anticipation of career
breakthroughs. Go see Europe or South America for a few weeks.

7\. Washboard abs by summer? ;)

~~~
karnivol
Dude kudos for giving back to your education system and to your community. I
wish more people felt like that where I am form. I wish to do the same after
school and currently I see a good momentum at my school, but I fear
bureaucracy and system will not only hugely slow things down but even stop. I
wish you all the best in the following year.

~~~
msaharia
Thanks! I try to do whatever little I can. By I hope I can do something bigger
and more scalable than that.

Hope you finish school and fulfill your dreams. :) In the HN bubble, it's easy
to forget most students don't have access to even basic good quality
education.

------
romantsegelskyi
My biggest goal is to try to better organize the flow of information that I
process on daily basis. I deeply enjoy reading and learning new things just
about everything, but during the past couple of years, I have been feeling
that quality of information I process has been steadily going down, retention
decreasing and FOMO steadily increasing.

This comes in different forms:

\- Filtering my numerous feed (Facebook, Quora, LinkedIn, Telegram, etc.)
better.

\- Developing a better routine around reading save articles. Currently I use
Pocket + P2K to read things on the Kindle, it works pretty well, but
definitely room for improvement

\- Improving usage of org-mode to better store information. Maybe taking
[https://www.buildingasecondbrain.com/](https://www.buildingasecondbrain.com/)

And I guess just learning to let go some things that are not essential

~~~
yewenjie
Would love to know your current org-mode setup and workflow.

~~~
romantsegelskyi
A lot of it is based on [http://doc.norang.ca/org-
mode.html](http://doc.norang.ca/org-mode.html), which I used when first
learning org-mode. I made some modifications, mainly around easier task
switching and reports

------
thewizardofaus
Qualify for 2020 Tokyo Olympics.

~~~
jaxn
Qualify for Olympic trials? Or are you in a sport/nation that you just have to
hit a target qualification?

------
alphagrep12345
I am completely clueless and confused.

I’m 23 yr old working in a dead end job at Oracle. Each day of my work just
makes me feel more drained and irrelevant. I’m unable to change company
because of visa (I’m on l1). I am split between changing the team or leaving
USA for London/India for good.

Leaving USA is a risky career proposition - which also pulls me towards doing
a masters so that I can stay in US few more years and work on OPT without
restrictions. However my friends who are currently pursuing masters are not
getting jobs easily, which makes me wonder again. All these worries never give
me enough time to pursue my dream of enterprenuership and starting up
something seriously.

So many considerations, so many thoughts and a very confusing year ahead for
me.

~~~
takinola
Will your company sponsor you for a green card? My understanding is the green
card process is significantly shorter if you are on an L1. That outcome would
give you maximum flexibility with regards to working and living in the US

~~~
alphagrep12345
It’s shorter only on L1a. I have L1b. I don’t get any such benefits.

------
artificialLimbs
Physical - Body fitness: 3 month: Increase reps to 2 per workout, experiment
with 2 days and 3 days between to find out how to increase strength. Cardio
once per week, 5-10 minutes 6 month: Increase strength to 3 sessions per
workout day. Cardio 15-20 minutes. 1 year: Increase mass to 140 lbs 2 year:
Increase mass to 150 lbs Body wellness: 1 month: Stop drinking coffee 6 month:
Stop eating sugar Stop masturbating to porn. 1 year: Stop picking lips (and
stop using balm) 2 year: Investigate ways to heal ‘permanent’ damage (left
wrist, right hand, right foot, neck, back, breast, eyes) 3 year: Heal 2
‘permanent’ damage

Intellectual: Learn to program: 6 month: Complete 2 to 3 courses on edx,
create simple program. 1 year: Complete 5 to 6 courses, complete moderately
complex program or contribute to same open source. 2 year: Complete 10 to 12
courses, contribute to complex program/large codebase. Right brain things: 2
month: Stop reading news. 6 month: Write weekly post, 3 paragraphs or more,
about a topic of personal interest. Paint or craft 1 work of art. 1 year:
Write 2 weekly posts or make two weekly videos 6 paragraphs or more on a topic
of personal interest. Paint or craft 3 works of art.

Spiritual/emotional Job: 3 month: Work on expunging record 6 month: Work in a
place that doesn't strain body, try out beekeeping to become more independent
1 year: Work for government or self in programming or computing. 2 year:
Working prototype for $SECRET_VIDEO_GAME 5 year: Release $SECRET_VIDEO_GAME
Family: 6 month: Have family dinner every Tuesday, join or create social group
to foster encouraging socialization, became more vulnerable with wife and stop
criticizing her. 1 year: Family dinner Tues, have weekly social meetings with
diverse and encouraging groups, speak only integrously with wife and don't
direct aggression at her. 2 year: Have healing conversations during weekly
family dinner, try and integrate extended family and friends with the dinner
and foster healthy relationships that contribute to growth, try to actively
develop more intimacy with wife. Subjectivity and reality: Observe, relax more
often, be in others' shoes, "educate" less. Discover highest life purpose.

------
mesaframe
Do lots of projects which I'm yearning to do. It will consist of game engine,
OS related stuff (probably some driver), databases etc

------
sidcool
I like to call it 2FA - Fitness, Finance, Autonomy. All my activities will be
around these themes, viz. Getting healthier, learning more about personal
finance and planning around self-sufficiency in as many aspects of life as
possible.

~~~
benmanns
What would you like to learn more about personal finance? That’s something I’m
well versed in and want to teach and write about in the coming year.

~~~
yulaow
I am not the person to which you are asking, but I would be _very_ interested
in more detailed ways on how to correctly diversify investments in the most
safe way possibile.

------
egoisticalgoat
1\. Start getting help for my depression and other mental health related
issues. I've been dealing with depression for years now, been officially
diagnosed about two or three years ago. I've had a few sessions with a
therapist last year but I've broke off all contact with them since. I also
have another mental problem which keeps me from eating 90% of food, which
makes social gatherings in restaurants etc. a pain.

2\. Start exercising more. I've bought myself some dumbbells earlier this
year, and I've used them less than I'd like to admit. I wanna gain some
strength to protect myself and other people from others, as well as have the
strength to help people with moving etc. since i had to help with that a few
times this year.

3\. Get back into programming as a hobby. I'm slowly starting to regret
turning my hobby into my job. I love programming, but when i get home from
work i have no energy nor enthusiasm left to touch any of my personal
projects. I'd love to add a bunch of planned features to my website which has
about 1.4k unique users a day on average, but i need to get my motivation back
first.

4\. Contribute more to open source. This year I've made a whooping 4 pull
requests to open source projects. Half of them one-liners. I've been part of
this community for a while now and i feel the need to return something to it.

5\. Do more volunteer work. I've donated to a lot of charities this year, but
there's only so much money i have left at the end of the month. I have a lot
more free time than money, so I plan on spending some of my afternoons a bit
different.

~~~
lukewrites
> 2\. Start exercising more.

Here's what worked for me:

1\. Accept that 1 > 0\. If I could only make it to the gym for 10 minutes on
the bike, great! 10 minutes of working out is better than zero minutes! It's
not about doing your _ideal_ workout, it's about _doing any sort of workout_.

2\. Optimize for time & comfort. I don't mean that your workouts should be
easy, they should challenge you. However, I realized that I was wasting lots
of time planning/reading/worrying about devising the "perfect" workout
routine. This was eating up spare time. So, I went with the simplest routine
that seemed like it would be good for me: alternating between endurance & HIIT
workouts. I got an interval training app for my phone & apple watch, and used
it on interval days, just used the apple watch's workout app for endurance
days. Simple and totally doable. Now that I can't go to a gym, I'm alternating
between doing 30 min runs and HIIT runs or just HIIT burpees in the garage.

3\. Pay for expertise. This goes to my point above, but I paid for a personal
trainer to show me how to do a kettlebell workout. We just met a few times, it
didn't cost much, and it was useful. When I think about the time and stress I
saved myself by just learning from the trainer, the expenditure ($30/30 min I
think?) was completely worth it. Wound up not sticking with kettlebells (keep
meaning to pick them back up...should just pay a trainer again), but that's
OK.

Good luck. Doing regular exercise does wonder for mental health, too. Just
accept that the effects are cumulative :).

~~~
paulddraper
#2 relates to choosing exercise type.

Running, cycling, weightlifting, calisthenics, swimming, dance, team sports,
yoga, etc.

There's some theoretically "optimal" thing there, but the real optimal thing
is the one that you'll do.

------
NinjaX
I am working on ideas that will make money for me while sleep. Will spend more
time with family and friends doing the real work. Saying goodbye to social
media sites.

------
jason_slack
1\. continue learning Chinese (4+ years already)

2\. get a new quant job

3\. improve my marriage. It's been awesome for 12 years now.

4\. continue taking time to read each day but vary my subject matter even
more.

~~~
ckrusk
How have you been learning Chinese? I am adding learning how to read/speak
Mandarin to my 2019 list.

~~~
jason_slack
When I started took a 101 and 102 Mandarin class. It was the only class I was
taking so I gave my whole attention. I studied for several hours each day. I
practice my handwriting every day still. YouTube videos of Chinese sitcoms are
helpful to watch.

I can read and write well but my speaking has always struggled. I don't hear
as well as others and I often can't tell which tone I am using or the other
person is using.

------
rollinDyno
I am taking my first step towards independence and also taking a big gamble. I
will take a loan to do a masters in a field I have no previous experience in.

~~~
ilovetux
This is an interesting goal. I'm hoping that the field you are choosing to
pursue is not arbitrary and that there is some sort of plan to this. If so I
wish you luck.

------
a_bonobo
Learn how to invest - it seems to be _relatively_ simple (especially if you're
a news nerd like most peple here) but emotionally deceptive. Not many people
in Australia are doing it (past their regular Super/401k-equivalent).

I've started to read the 'classic' books (The Intelligent Investor for
example), and will probably do some paper trading before I jump into the
'real' thing

~~~
ryanmercer
[https://www.bogleheads.org/wiki/Getting_started](https://www.bogleheads.org/wiki/Getting_started)

Obviously Australia will have it's own peculiarities but still a great
resource!

------
selleck
1\. Continue to lose weight - i've lost 10 pounds the past month, would like
to lose 30 more.

2\. Work through PentesterLab Pro - past couple times I would get halfway
through the first badge and just stop. This time I am pairing it with Anki
cards.

3\. Continue getting 7-8 hours sleep, been doing this since I read 'Why We
Sleep'

4\. Learn Ruby/Rails build a handful of applications.

------
NikolaeVarius
1) Gained back some weight due to holiday stress/drinking. Going to hard cut
for a bit and try and get below 15% BF.

2) Try and get into some professional programming, deep into the internals of
golang.

3) Do the entire "Math for Programmers" Book

4) Get into FPV Drone Racing. Autonomous flight. Have some ideas surrounding
INAV and a 5" Quad that I have.

5) Figure out how not to dread existence.

------
omosubi
1\. Learn Spanish. I have always been fascinated by people who speak multiple
natural languages and have started learning spanish recently by talking with
people on iTalki and doing various exercises around the internet. I would like
to get to the B1 level by the end of the year. As part of this I would like to
practice every day.

2\. Move from test developer to regular application developer. I finished
school and started my job 4 years ago and have not gotten a promotion or even
change in position since. I have been living on autopilot and I need to take
more charge. I would like to make software engineer, get a promotion or move
jobs if those aren't possible by the end of 2019.

3\. go on more dates. Another thing I haven't done enough of is dating. remedy
this in 2019

------
swsieber
* Officially launch byobudget.com - my first side project, hopefully on new years day.

* Continue at my day job.

* Have another child (crossed fingers)

* Being more kind, patient, understanding and towards my fellow man.

* Quantify myself - weight, food and sleep tracking, along with room temperature tracking

* Do a handstand for 60 seconds without support.

* Better manage my money

* Get good with the $20 dollar drone I got today :)

* Build stronger binds with my family.

~~~
lemming
How is your handstand now? Doing a decent handstand was one of my goals for
this year that I didn't _quite_ make, but I'm getting there. They're harder
than I ever imagined!

Otherwise looks like an excellent set of goals :-)

------
hkmurakami
Improving diet and exercise habits.

Diet > more plant based

Exercise > more “zone 3” cardio training and maintenance level weightlifting.

~~~
randomacct3847
Curious why more plant based is considered an improvement?

~~~
hkmurakami
I’m not going full plant based but comparing how I’ve felt in various points
in my life with various diet compositions, I felt a bit better overall with a
bit higher vegetable content.

------
llama052
I'd like to just find my passion for this industry again. This year has slowly
worn me down to where my interest is now escaping it in my off time rather
than exploring.

It scares me that something I've always loved is finally turning into a job.
Maybe that's normal though.

------
trhaway29
Find a new job before I'm outsourced/laid off at IBM's newest acquisition.

~~~
tynes
I wish IBM could turn itself around

------
jackgolding
Health and Fitness needs to be number 1 - part of that is reducing alcohol
intake which is difficult as I am part of a very active social group which has
a lot of alcohol and drug abuse.

Financially - reducing my cost base and actually getting to a new highest "net
worth" figure (I've spent a lot on self education which has been very fruitful
but I need that "fuck you money")

Otherwise I need to diversify my income and move towards operating my own
businesses - either contracting or a bootstrapping an info product. I think I
need to bite the bullet and rebuild my income as 100% location independent
because I hate the daily commute so much.

~~~
SBCRec
Jack, I was in a similar place regarding your H&F statement not long ago.

I have halved my standard drink intake to maybe ~20 a weekend now and I feel
SO much better on a daily basis now (probably due to sleeping better on the
weekends).

What helped me curb the rampant binge drinking/partying was a renewed focus on
software projects I had been meaning to work on, and training for local races
(10ks, half marathons).

I am sure you will succeed as you have already identified what you can divert
the time and energy to.

~~~
jackgolding
I am on maybe 20 a week at the moment - main problem is the cost (which is
probably $160 AUD a week) and how it makes the next morning/next few days
useless while your body recovers.

Hope you continue succeeding!

------
throwaway8879
\- Switch over to a mouse-less workflow.

\- Stop being so negative and cynical.

\- Stop caring about things outside of my control.

\- Train my body harder.

\- Learn a new instrument.

\- Learn all the songs off one classic record. Probably an early Megadeth one.

\- Read more books.

\- Write regularly.

\- Touch my toes. Handstand. Etc.

------
slater
An old-school, pay-for blogging platform in the indieweb vein.

------
nso95
I should graduate after the upcoming Spring semester with a bachelor degree in
CS. After that, I want to find a decent full-time job as a software engineer.

------
ta296426
Leaving the industry.

------
febin
a.)Need to read complete these books

    
    
       1. The Personal M.B.A
       2. Running Lean 
       3. Thinking Lean
       4. The Automatic Customer 
       5. Bankable Business Plans 
       6. A programmer's introduction to mathematics
    

b.) I have a starup idea in education to shorten learning curve using
education games, this is what I am planning.

    
    
       1. Build M.V.P of educational games that teaches mental models or popular concepts or ideas release them on HN, take feedbacks. 
       2. Release a beta product
       3. Grow the business to earn a living out of it.
    

c.) Writing

    
    
        1.) If everything goes fine, my book on Ripple will be launched in January 
        2.) I need claim back my top writer in innovation, technology titles on Medium 
        3.) Learn to write content that are scarce, indispensable and deep
    

d.) Open Source Leadership

    
    
         1. Find good problems to solve 
         2. Make a simple solution, open source the code. 
         3. Build a community and let it grow
         4. Go back to Step 1

~~~
ckrusk
Be sure to follow up with a post about your ed-tech product. I made
educational games for my senior thesis project a while back and I always
looking for other people in the sector! P.S. Thanks for the book list, I have
added a few to my list for 2019.

------
thdn
\- Learn and grok Rust.

\- Get certified on RHCSA, AWS, etc.

\- Continue learning German

\- Find a new job that allows me relocate to Germany / Switzerland

\- Find new sources of passive income

------
ultrasounder
This is a note for my future self that I will come back to this. 1\. Complete
Beta of my "AI" SAAS offering and do a ShowHN in Q1. 2\. Do a series of Medium
posts with a deep dive on the Why, What, who and where? 3\. Launch on PH,
Reddit and start collecting feedback. 4\. Go back to step 1 and repeat.

------
manuchroma
Wrote a blog post: [https://manu-
chroma.github.io/blog/ramble/exploration/2018/1...](https://manu-
chroma.github.io/blog/ramble/exploration/2018/12/25/some-ideas-for-2019.html)

------
ryanmercer
Hopefully find different employment (with hopefully better pay and room for
advancement) but based on all the rejections this year (between a previous
bankruptcy and no degree I'm effectively an undesirable) I don't hold much
hope. Last year I had one company hire me, never once ask about my financial
history, then terminate me while I was asleep the night of my first day of
work after they discovered my bankruptcy (seriously, no document or paperwork
even asked unlike every application I've ever filled out that specifically
asks, nor did any of the people interviewing me or onboarding me) and this
year I didn't get notification either way from a half dozen companies and
rejected after interviews with several others, one of which had me do three
video interviews which may be common for tech type jobs but here in the
Midwest anything past 1 interview means "unless you're a wanted fugitive,
we're hiring you", that was pretty defeating.

I just can't do this job much longer and my primary employer keeps doing
annoying things:

\- This is the first year they didn't give us a Christmas card and as a
Christmas gift they informed us food trucks will no longer be allowed to come
here as it violates the corporate solicitation policies... despite the fact
they are food trucks we've been finding for years and inviting them to come
out because we get tired of eating microwaved food and 30 minutes isn't enough
time to drive anywhere, get food, drive back and eat it and eating at desks is
forbidden.

\- They told us they'd be bringing more jobs to our location... I went from
having 1 manager and 1 team lead to having 1 manager, 3 team leads and what is
basically a 'jr' team lead. All 3 of my team leads have been here half the
time I have. They did this for every team and in every single case promoted
people with considerably less time at the company/in the industry than a good
chunk of the applicants.

\- Banned most decorations for holidays

\- Made our insurance worse yet again

\- Gave us a Trump tax break 'bonus', except to our pensions, and gave us an
out-of-cycle cost of living increase (which if you read the fine print, did
away with our next merit based increase meaning instead of 6ish months away
the next one would be 18 months away).

\- Continues to highly discourage any talking or socialization by placing a
team lead or the 'jr' team lead-like individual in every single row to watch
every single employee.

\- Etc

~~~
bdavisx
I hope you have left a Glassdoor review for them.

~~~
ryanmercer
If I ever leave I plan to but even if I was fairly vague, there aren't a lot
of people that have been here as long as I have. If I mentioned most of the
stuff that's progressively gotten worse it would put me on a list of maybe 8
people that had been here that long and only 3 of us in my position.

Griping without directly mentioning them is one thing, complaining on
something specifically linked to them is another.

------
panching
I am Planning to learn SEO and affiliates things,i have just lunched
[https://www.tweetvideo.info/](https://www.tweetvideo.info/) twitter video
downloader tool for learning process.

------
cassandras
* Finishing my degree.

* Weekly goals: 10KM in runs, writers pages, meditation, being more put together (varying uniform from T-shirt, jeans and trainers).

* Making money in the markets (should be a good time to short)

* Becoming a whiz at linear algebra and data structures.

------
randomacct3847
Leave tech

~~~
ilovetux
as an occupation or like getting "off the grid"?

------
rsync
My plan is to show "Oh By"[1] to one million people.

The idea has always been that I have no idea what Oh By is good for and that
someone (or many) will come up with surprising and interesting use-cases.

Recently on HN I was reinspired by the Tim May[2] interview[3] in which he
said:

"... the street will find its own uses for technology ..."

Surprise me!

[1] [https://0x.co](https://0x.co)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18690492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18690492)

[3] [https://www.coindesk.com/enough-with-the-ico-me-so-horny-
get...](https://www.coindesk.com/enough-with-the-ico-me-so-horny-get-rich-
quick-lambo-crypto)

~~~
sauravt
Interesting project. How many "Oh by"s have been created so far?

------
equasar
Finish the product I'm building with some friends and start selling it, so I
can finally leave my current company.

Also, get more fit, since I'm starting to lose my ideal weight.

~~~
ai_ia
Same here. I have been living off my parents and building the product. Need to
get it done. Good luck for your product and I wish you good health.

~~~
equasar
Same for you friend!

------
archagon
Finally start doing creative stuff: work on animated music videos, make music
of my own, develop my drawing skills, play some guitar.

Also, get into the habit of volunteering.

------
masteruvpuppetz
Pass CFA Level 1

------
tomcam
Lose another 100 pounds. Get an MVC of my web-based DBMS onto GitHub. Learn
trumpet.

------
stephenr
learn D, work out a realistic timeframe/plan to move back home (country not my
parents house), travel domestically more, get back into a routine of riding my
bike regularly.

Plus like a million other things.

------
ilovetux
I really start and finish writing the first draft of a book this year.

------
k0t0n0
this november i left my job. i have lots of stuff to do

1\. work on a project. hope that will generate some money. 2\. start YouTube
for fun 3\. working out again 4\. enjoying my time off

------
sunasra
My Plan

    
    
      - Startup in FMCG(targeting rural area of India)
    
      - Books - Vision 2020(By APJ Abdul Kalam), Changing India(By Manmohan Sigh)
    
      - Investments

------
RickJWagner
Do more cardio.

Align with BogleHead philosophy.

Use less stuff.

Learn more Go and Kubernetes.

------
JunaidBhai
Launched Draftss.com this year.

Currently at $7,000 MRR and aiming to achieve $50,000 MRR by end of 2019.

Planning to launch 2 more products in the first quarter.

~~~
ilovetux
Under the section "No Binding or Contract" there is a typo.

"Subscribing to ur services" should be "Subscribing to our services"

------
ilolu
\- Launch couple of projects based on ideas that have remained with me for
last couple of years.

\- Spend 300 hours in Gym

\- Apply to YC

\- Pay off loan

------
panching
My goals are : Learn how to invest Making $10,000 month Travel

------
xfitm3
Give up alcohol.

~~~
ryanmercer
Start with an app, I use "Sober Time".

------
tangent0
eat healthier and lose 10 Kgs of weight

~~~
masteruvpuppetz
ditto.

Good luck !

------
mang0
Find a good girl and get married!

------
malhotra_chetan
Scale Narwhal kloudtrader.com/Narwhal and make it profitable so that I can pay
myself. And introduce kloudtrader’s other financial solutions.

